# coyote hunting advice please



## SW Ohio (Aug 19, 2002)

I went over to a neighbor down the road last night to assist with the aftermath of a visit from a coyote. They lost a few birds and this is not the first time. While cleaning up we heard some yelping/howling from the woods across a couple fields and about a quarter mile away. I am going to suggest that a hunt is in order.

So, do those electronic wounded rabbit calls work? Should we save or leave out a dead bird? What about blinds or stands?

The attack happened around 6:00 p.m. and the neighbor saw the coyote run off when they drove up.

Thanks in advance for your advice, 

Brian.


----------



## Rouen (Aug 19, 2004)

I've always heard that a coyote call works best, you could also bring along a domestic dog, and let it scent mark over the coyotes scent mark, that will keep them still while they sniff around, eastern coyotes hunt in packs unlike the western coyotes which usually hunt alone or in pairs, about a half mile from me theres a pack of atleast 6 adults and 3 pups.
http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/tt.aspx?forumid=11


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

The way I hunt them is to wait for them to approach early in the am or late in the pm before dark. It is basically the same as waiting for deer in a blind. I usually have better results in the am. Sometimes they will cross or lounge in big fields during the day as they feel safe due to distance and good fields of vision. I use a .223 with 'varmint' bullets(Speer TNTs) to help prevent richochets. They are deadly on coyotes and generally don't exit. Get a position with the wind and light in your favor and use shooting sticks for a good rest. If you have to ambush them in a thick area or in the woods a 12ga shotgun with heavier shot is better than a rifle. 

If they are coming for chickens and such you should be able to get one or two and they will get the idea that it is hazardous to dine on chicken. TnTnTn


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Calls will work if they havent been educated to them. Some use rabbit decoys also. You could hang a dead bird so they can scent it and use that as bait too. A blind would be good , and a steady rest to shoot from if you cant get close. That will depend partly on your weapon of choice


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

post deleted


----------



## SW Ohio (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks for the info and web link. I talked to the property owner and when he gets back in town we are going to finalize plans. When his wife told him about the latest visit from the coyotes he is very interested in doing something before they figure out a way inside his barn and coops.


----------



## tobo6 (Jan 14, 2003)

One thing you have to realize is that yote's are one of the smartest animals. The easiest way to get them is to trap them. Do you know where the coyote walks? Usually along a fence line, or under the tree's before a pasture....Find a stump or fence post and dig a little hole, bury the meat lightly so the scent is still available. Set a leg trap about a foot in front of the meat so when the coyote steps in to smell or dig up the meat it gets it's leg in the trap. 

If you want to use snares it's a little bit harder, but still do-able. We caught our first coyote by snare last fall. We knew where the trail was they were walking and set a branch over the trail about a foot high. Coyote's crawl under branches, not jump over. So set the snare on the ground under the branch and got the coyote the first full night the snare was placed. 

Calls never worked for us on getting a coyote out in the open. We could hear them but they were to smart to show themselves.

Good luck!


----------



## Woodroe (Oct 28, 2005)

Has anyone tried the buried pipe method. I've heard to bury a 3 foot piece of 8" pvc pipe at a slight angle and bait it. If anyone knows details or has advice I would like to hear it.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

We've had good luck with dead chickens and such.
My son uses the electronic calls, but I've never tried them.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Make you a blind of some sort, get you a live chicken and tether it out a few yards from the blind, tie a string to it so you can keep it moving and wait for the coyotes. Might also take along a mouth call for a little insurance. 

.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Woodroe said:


> Has anyone tried the buried pipe method. I've heard to bury a 3 foot piece of 8" pvc pipe at a slight angle and bait it. If anyone knows details or has advice I would like to hear it.


this sounds like a bait set in a bait set you dig a post hole at a slight angle so that it looks like a burrowing animal made it then place bait or lure in the bottom , and foot hold where they would likely aproach from and start to dig


could also be a type of bucket set but bucket sets for yotes are risky for dogs and most states have some real specific rules for body hold traps especialy the large ones are almost never to be used above water.

were do you get 3 foot lengths of 8 inch pvc , you don't exactly see that a home depot and unless it is scrap from a municipal water and sewer project could be $$


----------



## Woodroe (Oct 28, 2005)

I have a 10 foot piece of 8" PVC here on the farm. Possibly was used as a culvert or something. I guess the animal goes in for the bait and cannot back out because it's slippery. Maybe rocks etc could be placed in the bottom to keep them from digging out?


----------

